# Account Needs Attention?



## Hankmardukiss (Feb 14, 2019)

hello I tried pressing Go for the first time after applying a couple weeks ago. The app is saying please contact support about your account. There is no messages in archives and I have no idea who to call or talk to. Nor do I have a twitter. Any ideas I need to make some $ asap. Thanks


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

Go to the Help menu in your driver app, scroll to the bottom, tap on "Call us".


----------



## LondonDrivr (Mar 15, 2019)

_unlucky mate, u could be blocked for weeks or months because the incident response dept work at a snails pace.... the dangerous side for working for uber. i think there should be a petition. If its a serius conduct, I understand, but if its a false report which happens too often, then the driver basically suffers_


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Hankmardukiss said:


> hello I tried pressing Go for the first time after applying a couple weeks ago. The app is saying please contact support about your account. There is no messages in archives and I have no idea who to call or talk to. Nor do I have a twitter. Any ideas I need to make some $ asap. Thanks


 ummmmmm... how about contacting Support... just askin'


----------

